# Help please! Kindle empty and I can't send books via calibre



## arnagun (Mar 24, 2013)

I left my Kindle without battery for about two months and when I finally charged it and turned it on again, all my books were gone! 

Okay, I still have them all in my computer and my calibre library, but now that doesn't seem to work either! I tried to send the books again to the device, but the device doesn't seem to respond. Calibre acts normally, as if the book has been successfully sent to device. 

Help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome arnagun!

Have you done some basic troubleshooting?  Can your Kindle contact Amazon?

Also, how were you moving books to your Kindle from Calibre?  Were you connecting your Kindle to your computer, or doing it wirelessly?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Things to check:  

Have you turned on wireless?  

AND done a 'sync and check'?  

Have you checked to make sure the registration is still accurate -- if the battery went completely flat, it's possible that stored information got lost and you may need to re-register it with Amazon. Almost as if you'd actually done a factory reset.

If you sent them to the kindle wirelessly before they went via Amazon -- you may have them archived as well in the cloud there.  Again, though, if the device isn't registered, they won't come.  Check on the kindle as well as your account at Amazon.

You may need to re-teach the kindle your wireless password -- again, info could have been lost while the battery was flat.  If it's there but not working automatically, 'forget' it, and re-enter it.  

Or have you maybe changed the wifi password since you last used your kindle?


----------



## arnagun (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't have a wireless connection at the moment, and the device is connected to my computer. 

What exactly do you mean by basic troubleshooting?


----------



## arnagun (Mar 24, 2013)

I tried to do the sync thing but the Kindle does nothing. I also can't turn it off by pressing the button at the bottom.


----------



## arnagun (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. I feel like apologizing for my question as I just restarted the Kindle and then everything was okay, all books back in place and everything works fine! 

I have never had any trouble with it before so I didn't have a clue of even the basic troubleshooting. Thanks for replying. And sorry for taking up your time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you don't have a wireless connection, you won't be able to re-register it if that's what's happened.  But it sounds like you got it sorted.

Bottom line, sometimes the kindle needs to 'phone home' to Amazon.  It won't know it belongs to you/your account unless it can periodically communicate with their servers.

The 'Basic Troubleshooting' we usually recommend before a call to Amazon involves some of the things mentioned above, as well as a restart -- which can be either via the software or by holding the switch for about 30-40 seconds.  If you do a restart and then don't have a wireless connection, books ON your device should reappear but it will indicate your archive is empty because it hasn't been able to see what's there.


----------

